# Foster a Lonely Pet for the Holidays



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

Someone I know posted about this on facebook. Seems like a great program for people like me who aren't able to own a dog at their apt but would be able to foster during the time they're at home for the holidays. I'm talking to a mini schnauzer rescue about fostering one of theirs. I figured I'd spread the word here for the rest of you animal lovers 

http://www.petfinder.com/blog/2009/11/1 ... -holidays/


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a wonderful idea.  I would love to care for homeless animals over the holidays, but I'm at my limit as it is. I am boarding/fostering a few other hedgies though!


----------

